# Biltong



## dasmith135 (Jun 17, 2020)

Hello I have recently been diagnosed with type 2 diabetes, struggling a bit with what is good for a small snack , have seen the normal stuff but wondered if anyone can recommend a Biltong or beef jerky ? Seems a minefield with different flavour, salts  and sugars , just after a basic one that’s ok .
thanks Dave


----------



## Toucan (Jun 17, 2020)

Hello @dasmith135 welcome to the forum.

I just found this information on Beef jerky:
 Calories In Spicy tofu biltong (low carb) Calories: 191, Fat: 13g, Carbs: 4g, Protein: 13g, Fiber: 0g Calories In Biltong (South African Jerky) Calories: 540, Fat: 21g, Carbs: 3g, Protein: 80g, Fiber: 0g

It looks as if the average is around 3 to 4g carbs.
Another snack that some people enjoy is Pork Scratchings which are also very low carb.

How are you getting on generally with learning to live with Diabetes?
We are all different and finding the right solution that keeps Blood glucose levels down and is sustainable can take a while.
There is plenty of help and knowledge available on the forum, so please ask if there are any particular things that you would like to know more about.
The 'Learning Zone' link at the top of this page also has useful information on various topics


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 19, 2020)

We did have a T1 member some time ago who liked biltong and jerky for snacking, but they haven’t visited for a number of years.


----------



## atoll (Jun 20, 2020)

buy a food dryer/dehumidifier and make your own.
my mother has one which she uses for her garden vegtables and whenever we visit we buy fresh deer meat from a local farmer for about £5/kilo,dries down to about 250g per kilo.
 i just cut meat into strips and marinate with salt , pepper, herbs,you can put saltpeter as a preservative but not really needed for personal use.
the drier will take about 12-15 hours and about 1 kilo of fresh meat at a time


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 20, 2020)

The thing with biltong is that it is dried so not much weight per serving. The carbohydrate content (mostly sugar) does vary between the various marinades which have been used, so probably best to avoid the sweet ones but if the carb content is just 4 or 5 g per 100g, and a portion is just 20 or 30g, then it is negligible and not worth worrying about. 

Personally I would choose pork scratchings over biltong any day of the week....


----------

